# Squatty Potty ?????



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYWhdLO43Q#t=102

I had a good laugh at this one....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was the best commercial I have ever seen.

Lol, the kids were eating Unicorn poop ice cream cones!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

watch the next in line video. They were on the show Sharktank and got one of then to invest $350.000. Crappy idea???


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> watch the next in line video. They were on the show Sharktank and got one of then to invest $350.000. Crappy idea???


Their sales were projected to be $4 million or better this year. Now let's see...they cost $4.50 to make and they're selling them for $25.00 that means their gross profit this year will be in excess of $3.28 MILLION. I would love a crappy idea like that all day long.


----------

